# Family of 6 moving to Spain



## JusCur6 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hello,

I am writing in hopes that I can get advice. I have looked the posts and I wanted to see if there was some updated information regarding my familys move to Barcelona. I have some questions and I would appreciate any advice that you offer me. I am new to this forum. My husband and I plan to move to Barcelona with our 4 children ages 8months, 3, 7, 9. I have a few questions that I would like to ask.

1.) Schools: I am looking to place my children in a state/public school so that they can learn the language. We all speak English and are not fluent is Spanish at all. I plan to teach them a few phrases in hopes to make them comfortable. Can you tell me the best public schools and in what areas they are in. Also I am concerned with how they will adjust being thrown into a school that only speaks Spanish but I want to support them as much as I can. Anyone have children my age and in my situation? HOw have your children adjusted? Any advice on how I can prepare my children before we go and once we get there? Best times to register them for school in Spain?Also any ideas on how much the preschool programs cost for my 3 year old?

2.) Employment- I have a Bachelors in Social Work. I am not proficient in Spanish but would be working to get proficient. I also have experience in teaching english language. What types of employment could I apply to based on my degree and experience. I am open to pretty much anything. As far as teaching english does anyone know the best programs to apply to and should I wait until I move to Barcelona to apply?

3.) Housing- I plan to rent a Airbnb so that I can go around and check out apartments and employment. Can you recommend areas? Do you have to get a job first and then apply for apartments? What are they typical deposits required by landlords? How much should I prepare to bring? I am thinking either a 2 bedroom or 3 bedroom depending on the apartment price. My husband works remote for his job. Is it possible to get an apartment with his income from his employer? or will I need to secure a job first in Spain?

4.) Visa- I am moving from USA. would I need to apply for a work visa before I come or do I wait until I get there and then apply for a work visa? Do I need my work visa and a job before I get an apartment? Also what type of visa would I need for my husband and children? He plans to work remote with his job. 

5.) Any other information that you could offer a woman in my situation I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

A lot of questions and perhaps a lot to think about. First if you are both US citizens you will need visas and I think you have to get them in US before. I am sure someone will advise about that. Second the schools in Barcelona all teach in Catalan ( well state schools) so I am not sure castellano is going to help your kids for school( maybe I am wrong but someone will advise). Positive point is they are the right ages to be able to adapt to school although you will find the education system different to US. Housing is probably difficult and expensive as Barcelona is big and international. Teaching English is a good bet for work ( if your visa allows it) but I imagine competition is tough and I wouldn't think it pays enough in the beginning to rate as a career unless you are fairly qualified and experienced although there are good language schools there. As for social care work..well ( you say you have Spanish)but I would think you need to be fluent in both Catalan and Castellano to work in the public sector not to.mention have the public examinations so I think that is a non starter. So a lot to think about but it is a great city for a young family to live in


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JusCur6 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am writing in hopes that I can get advice. I have looked the posts and I wanted to see if there was some updated information regarding my familys move to Barcelona. I have some questions and I would appreciate any advice that you offer me. I am new to this forum. My husband and I plan to move to Barcelona with our 4 children ages 8months, 3, 7, 9. I have a few questions that I would like to ask.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

To get a visa which permits you to work, you will have to get a job first & the employer will have to apply for a work visa on your behalf. Part of that process is for the employer to prove that no EU citizen is available for the position - so you will be in competition with nationals of 27 countries who don't need visas. 

You would have to secure the job offer & then remain in the US while visas were applied for. 

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...-Francisco/Documents/Work Visa Guidelines.pdf


The other option for working is to get an Entrepeneur visa 

http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consul...ncisco/Documents/Entrepreneur Visa Guidelines.


One thing mentioned there, apart from the initial investments, is that an annual income of 200% of IPREM per dependant needs to be shown. IPREM is currently 7680.35€. So 200% of IPREM is 15,361

5 dependants = 5 x 15,361 = 76,805€


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

If your husband works remotely then he could apply for a non-lucrative visa, with you and your children as his dependents. However, with this type of visa you are not allowed you to take a job in Spain. 

There is very high unemployment in Spain (currently more than 14%) so the government severely limits the number of jobs that non-EU citizens can take.

As was previously mentioned, you have to get your visa sorted out before you move to Spain.


----------



## JusCur6 (Feb 22, 2019)

If he got the non lucrative visa, could I i do online work? Like start a business online? Or I also make jewelry, could I sell it locally?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

JusCur6 said:


> If he got the non lucrative visa, could I i do online work? Like start a business online? Or I also make jewelry, could I sell it locally?


If you're here on a non-lucrative visa you can't make jewelry and sell it locally. To do that you would have to become self-employed, and you can't become self-employed while you have a non-lucrative visa. That requires an entrepreneur visa. 

If you established an online business _before_ applying for a non-lucrative visa then that business could be included in the non-lucrative visa application to help meet the minimum income requirement. 

Google _non-lucrative visa Spain_ and you will come up with lots of information. Here's a link to one of many blogs that talks about one family's personal experience with it. Pay particular attention to the section _Proof of Periodic Income_. You are a large family so you would need to demonstrate quite a hefty income.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JusCur6 said:


> If he got the non lucrative visa, could I i do online work? Like start a business online? Or I also make jewelry, could I sell it locally?


Strictly speaking no - non-lucrative means no work at all.

Some - not all - consulates issue them to people who continue to work remotely for their currrent company outside Spain, but no-one else in the family is allowed to work.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

kaipa said:


> A lot of questions and perhaps a lot to think about. First if you are both US citizens you will need visas and I think you have to get them in US before. I am sure someone will advise about that. Second the schools in Barcelona all teach in Catalan ( well state schools) so I am not sure castellano is going to help your kids for school( maybe I am wrong but someone will advise). Positive point is they are the right ages to be able to adapt to school although you will find the education system different to US. Housing is probably difficult and expensive as Barcelona is big and international. Teaching English is a good bet for work ( if your visa allows it) but I imagine competition is tough and I wouldn't think it pays enough in the beginning to rate as a career unless you are fairly qualified and experienced although there are good language schools there. As for social care work..well ( you say you have Spanish)but I would think you need to be fluent in both Catalan and Castellano to work in the public sector not to.mention have the public examinations so I think that is a non starter. So a lot to think about but it is a great city for a young family to live in


The schools in Barcelona and all Catalonia teach in catalan and spanish the students when finish their classes have the same level of knowledge of spanish than other student of other area of Spain (spanish government source).


----------

